# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Αλλαγή ταίστρας

## Dream Syndicate

Λόγω του ότι θα απουσιάσω για λίγο καιρό έβαλα στα Gouldian την ταΐστρα που μπορεί να χωρέσει τροφή για αρκετό καιρό.Δυσκολεύτηκαν να την βρουν και έψαχναν στο πάτο τα πιατάκια τους αλλά τώρα την βρήκαν και τρώνε κάπως φοβισμένα.Λέτε αύριο να σταματήσουν να τρώνε  και να έχω πρόβλημα;
Για να καταλάβετε σας βάζω φωτογραφία από τα πιατάκια και την ταΐστρα που τα αντικατέστησε.

----------


## Alexandros

Αν έχεις ένα πουλί μαζί μέζα στην κλούβα που τσακώνει με τους άλλους έχεις πρόβλημα. Τότε θα φοβούνται να τρώνε από την αυτόματη ταΐστρα. Αν όλα τα πουλια είναι ήρεμα θα τρώνε από την αυτόματη.

Γιατί δεν βάλεις 3 η 4 από τα πιατάκια ? Αυτές η ταΐστρες ( Πιατάκια που λες ) χωράνε 12 κουταλάκια του γλυκού τροφή. Σημαίνει θα φτάνει για ένα πουλί (μέγεθος Καναρίνι) 6 μέρες. Αν θα βάλεις 3 φτάνει ανά πουλί 18 μέρες.

Η ακόμα καλύτερο βάλε το πιάτο από τις γλάστρες, διάμετρο 10 πόντους ύψος 2 πόντους και θα μπορείς να βάλεις όσο τροφή θέλεις. Από τροφή δεν έχουν πρόβλημα. Το νερό είναι το δύσκολο.

Εγώ όταν παο γερμανία βάλω μπανιέρες και θα κάνω τόσο τροφή μέζα όσο θέλουν για τις μέρες που λοιπό.

----------


## fragos

εγω οταν λειπω που πηγανω διακοπες τους κρεμαω απο τα σιδερα του κλουβιου με συρμα μπολ και ειναι μια χαρα.
οπως ομως προανεφερε και ο Αλεξαντρος το δυσκολο ειναι το νερο αν και με μια αυτοματη ποτιστρα θα ειναι οκ!

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Κωνσταντινε πρωτου φυγεις μονο βεβαιωσου πως η τροφη κατεβαινει κανονικα και δεν γεμιζουν την επιφανεια με σπορια και μετα την παρατανε.
Μια αναλογη παντως που εχω δοκιμασει την χρησιμοποιουν χωρις προβλημα μεχρ να αδειασει.
Αλλα οπως την βλεπω εχει λιγο καλητερο συστημα για να πεφτουν τα τσοφλια.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Παιδιά οκ μια χαρά με την ταΐστρα τρώνε κανονικά

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Έχετε καμιά καλή πρόταση για ταίστρα αυτόματη?  Πήρα μια που μοιάζει με ποτίστρα και μου πετάνε όλα τα σπόρια έξω για να βρουν τους σπόρους που τους αρέσουν.
Πήρα μια άλλη αλλά επειδή χωρά να φάει ένα πουλί κάθε φορά έχω πρόβλημα με τσαμπουκάδες.
Εσείς τι κάνετε όταν θέλετε να λείψετε λίγες μέρες?

----------


## jk21



----------


## Μανώλης 2

Αυτές που προτείνει jk χρησιμοποιώ και εγώ σε διάφορα μεγέθη.

----------


## CreCkotiels

> 


εύκολες στο καθάρισμα μιας και βγαίνει η σχάρα από πάνω , μεγάλη χωρητικότητα και τα πουλιά τρώνε με μεγάλη ευκολία !  :: 
Και ο μπαμπάς μου στα καναρίνια αυτές έχει !  ::

----------

